# Sex after D&C



## Amos2009

I have searched for the thread talking about how soon after a D&C can you have sex...I can't seem to find it so I will ask again. 
Is it really dangerous to have sex before the 2 week mark as long as you use protection??


----------



## honey08

i bled for a while but ad sex as soon as i stopped as we started ttc again x


----------



## Amos2009

So pretty much if you have stopped bleeding its ok?


----------



## CurlySue

They say to wait until the bleeding stops to prevent infection because even if you use protection bacteria can still be pushed into your uterus area by having sex. You are more prone to it whilst there is bleeding so it's probably best to just wait until it's been two weeks.


----------



## Frankietoo

Hi Amos

I was told just wait until after the bleeding has stopped after my first D&C, time wasn't mentioned and noone said a word after the second. Perhaps they think it was old news to me!

x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hun we had sex 3 days after DNC bleeding had stopped - had to just check if I can ! But we didnt look back and touch wood had no problems xxxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Hun, I had sex straight after the bleeding stopped following my D & C and my natural loss. Never told not to for any length of time, just told wait until bleeding stops. Touch wood we haven't had any problems in that area and hopefully it will stay that way. 

To be fair with all the different advice flying around I tend to think that it must be okay as they would definitely not say 'yeah go ahead as soon as your ready' if this was medically wrong, but some medical staff take a cautious view and put a figure on things to be extra safe i reckon.

x x


----------



## RobenR

DH and I made it just over a week before starting again. Once the bleeding died off, we didn't wait the two weeks.


----------



## BLONDIE35

3 weeks after D&C and bleeding had stopped had sex and I bled again but this was a one off and doesn't seem to be that common!!


----------



## lori

My OB told us we could have sex as soon as we felt ready, but we've decided to wait at least a week.


----------

